# Some of my good ones



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 24, 2011)

here ya go!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 24, 2011)

here


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice lineup, Chris. That's about every kind of green you could ask for.

 I wish my town had a few more squats, but I'm glad we at least have two. I've got 'em both, so I'm always hoping that a new one will turn up. Something in cobalt would be sweet.  ~Jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you know that Norwoods was a South Carolina bottle?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 24, 2011)

no, i did not??


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 25, 2011)

> I wish my town had a few more squats


I wish my town had a bottle. Actually there are two towns I'm looking for but never seen one for either.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 25, 2011)

> Did you know that Norwoods was a South Carolina bottle?


 
 Wesley Calhoun Norwood made his medicine in Cokesbury SC.
 One of the few early southern patent medicines.
 Some info about him on my blog ...
 http://antiquemedicines.com/blog/?p=465


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Matt, I appreciate it!




> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice bottles Chris. I've seen the Robinson before. I've only seen them in dark blue though.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 27, 2011)

That's an awesome collection! [] Good luck on finding any more variations.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet![]


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2011)

Not even a milk, Eric? That's torturous []. Hopefully, there is something out there for you to discover. There are a lot of bottles in my collection that I never knew existed until I found them. Mostly druggists, but a soda or two as well. The only pontiled soda was known to exist long before I ever knew about it, but a lot of my 1870s-80s local bottles were new discoveries.  ~Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

Nope, no dairy, drugstore, wash and return blobs. Nada. Must have something to do with small towns that begin with B. Could it be I chase them away? I don't think so, no one I've known has ever seen them either. I've seen, owned or did own at some point every surrounding town.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 21, 2011)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 21, 2011)

,


----------



## bottle man (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome finds Chris. I wish I could dig more bottles like those. I dug a pontiled emerald green harrisons master Ink once, probably my best find but that is few and far between. Good luck on your future digs. Kevin


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks kevin!!  yes, i have been blessed to come across these bottles.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 23, 2011)

You dug all those? Thanks for sharing those awesome bottles.


----------

